# When to change



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

When do you change the feed you give ?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

leviparker said:


> When do you change the feed you give ?


To chicks**


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Depends on the brand of feed. It should say on the bag. I usually change over when I run out, but am a small breeder and go through 2 50lb bags in just about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed flock raiser until about 18 - 20 weeks then I switch to layer. This year I have been giving layer, cracked corn, and scratch that has been soaked overnight .


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I feed flock raiser until about 18 - 20 weeks then I switch to layer. This year I have been giving layer, cracked corn, and scratch that has been soaked overnight .


Soaked overnight ?


----------

